# If it's yellow, let it mellow - smell problem



## annakiss (Apr 4, 2003)

We try not to flush very often to conserve water, but for some reason DS1's pee is really stinky and it makes the whole bathroom smell like pee! Any suggestions? I can't get one of those bowl fresheners - are there any natural remedies? something to neutralize the odor? I tried sprinkling lavendar oil about, but it doesn't last long. Maybe I need one of those candle difusers, but DS1 would just blow the candle out. help!


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

giveyour ds more water. Strong smelling pee is a sign of milk dehydration.

other wise have ds flush after each use and everyone else can let it mellow.


----------



## g&a (Dec 15, 2004)

someone smart once told me that female urine and male urine smell bad when mixed (chemical reaction). I wonder if it has anything to do with it mixing. Just a thought. Since you have 2 boys, maybe YOU should flush and everyone else let it mellow.

g.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

cool.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Try mixing bicarbonate of soda and lemongrass essential oil in a bowl and putting it out of reach- kind of like this thing:
http://usa.lush.com/cgi-bin/lushdb/5...nd=00003:upd=y
It's (the ballistic) the strongest natural deodorant I know, and completely overwhelms the smell of little-boy-wee. One should last at least 3 months.


----------



## PikkuMyy (Mar 26, 2004)

I think Natural Choice brand (?) makes a natural "blue tablet" to put in the toilet tank. I've bought it before at the HFS, I just can't be sure of the brand.


----------

